# K9 unit - police dogs



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 11, 2007)

hey guys ive just got a random question.
does anyone know how far away a police dog could smell plants from?
or would the other scents of the woods throw the dog's senses off?
anyone?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dogs have a sense of smell that is about 25 times better than humans. They can smell things from miles away. When they are trained as police dogs they just teach them to alert by parking or pawing when they smell certain smells. Now say a dog can smell your grow from one mile away. Even if they alerted like crazy, the stupid pigs would have no idea where to start. It is possible their senses could be thrown off by other smells coming from the woods, but these dogs are specially trained to smell specific things, and would probably be able to filter out the other smells.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 11, 2007)

As someone who's worked in law enforcement (don't think ill of me ya'll... it was high school!), and specifically with law enforcement animals I can tell you that if a dog is on a certain trail (say, a missing person or a fugitive) they are not going to notice your plants.  They are going to be completely focused on what their objective is.

Now, if their objective is to find plants, they might smell yours, but thedutchmaster makes a good point that the cops wouldn't know where to start.  Smell travels on the air, and if the dog is far enough away that smell will be scattered in the air all around him.  So, say your grow is a mile from where that dog is, the dog will have to hunt a mile in every direction to find it... and usually if it's not in their face, cops really don't care.  That's the God's honest truth.  Some people think that cops will go out of their way to find your grow, but the truth is they are lazy and won't look for it unless they have a reason to.

And I mean what I said about ya'll not thinking less of me because I've worked in law enforcement.  I train horses, and therefore riot train horses and have even trained some K-9 units... but I'm talking mostly attack dogs... not drug dogs.

~Metalchick


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 11, 2007)

ahha its all good metalchick, and thanks for the info!
yeah good point about the pigs no knowing where to start too.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sens1milla, i don't mean to hijack your post, but i just worder... can the dogs noticed an air that is been purified by an air purifier with ionizer or carbon filtered?


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 11, 2007)

be my guest whereismymind, its no problem

my best guess is that the dogs would have to be trained for that type of thing. If they arent taught to detect that, I dont think they would be responsive to the purified air


----------



## the_riz (Jul 11, 2007)

*i pulled upto a gas station once, had some weed in the car and had been smoking in it, i pulled up opposite a dog unit van i couldnt just sit in my car and wait i had to get out and i said to my friend "as soon as i open my door those dogs are gonna go mental"

Well i opened my door and the van started barking, but luckily it was a busy station and i think they realized it could have been anyone, short of stopping every car there wasnt much they could do. Riz 1, Cops 0 lol    *


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 11, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *i pulled upto a gas station once, had some weed in the car and had been smoking in it, i pulled up opposite a dog unit van i couldnt just sit in my car and wait i had to get out and i said to my friend "as soon as i open my door those dogs are gonna go mental"
> 
> Well i opened my door and the van started barking, but luckily it was a busy station and i think they realized it could have been anyone, short of stopping every car there wasnt much they could do. Riz 1, Cops 0 lol    *




hahah thats awesome


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jul 11, 2007)

awsome


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> * Riz 1, Cops 0 lol *


 
:spit:


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 11, 2007)

haha i almost got caught like that at the movies...i had just smoked a blunt in my car and as i pull in the parking lot a k9 unit pulls right behind me...all of a sudden i hear the dog barking like crazy...i got so scared i just parked real quick and threw my keys out the window...for the rest of the night while i was in the movies i thought that i was going to come out and he was going to be waiting by my car with his dog.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

K-9's arent trained for drug sniffin.  they are shepards and they usually use labs for the sniff'n.

I can tell you though that a couple months ago i was crossin the boarder with my pipe, and a couple grams stuffed in my dirty laundry bag.  When i got close to the gates there were black labs out sniffn with occifers.

i was crapn cuz entering the us from mexico with MJ is just plain stupid, but heh....i took more down than i could smoke   

The dog walking the cop went right past my car and i mean right next to my car and it didn't even stop or look.


Now i did return to my car once in highschool only to find one of those damn black dogs tied to my bumper.  I wanted to drag it with me as i left but my conscious got the better of me.  that one cost me my license for a year.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 12, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> K-9's arent trained for drug sniffin. they are shepards and they usually use labs for the sniff'n.


Not true...dogs that are trained exclusively for sniffing drugs are usually labs...in many places they have german shepards that they train to sniff drugs, bombs, and weapons...i know all the k9 units in my county are shepards, as well as the state police...in my town the k9 pigs mount fans in their back windows so the dogs can smell the air around..than they drive up behind you and make sure their dogs get a good whiff.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm refering to the K-9 "units" in CA.  Not generalizing canines.  The patrollers around here have dogs trained to maul you not sniff you down.  they specifically train dogs for purposes.  the cars with "k-9" painted on the side have dogs to bite the crap out of you cuz the cops are to lazy and slow to catch ya!


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> i'm refering to the K-9 "units" in CA. Not generalizing canines. The patrollers around here have dogs trained to maul you not sniff you down. they specifically train dogs for purposes. the cars with "k-9" painted on the side have dogs to bite the crap out of you cuz the cops are to lazy and slow to catch ya!


 
That's what I was saying.  All of the law enforcement K-9's I've trained have been attack dogs... with German commands.  Very difficult to train a dog to German if you don't speak German, but there are just a few basic commands.

And for the record, any dog can be used for sniffing ANYTHING.  It's just that you generally see German Shephards as attack dogs, labs or lab mixes as drug dogs, bloodhounds as trackers, and again German Shephards or labs as bomb dogs.  It's acutually quite easy to train a drug dog... and if you know the dog's commands while you're sitting on that hash at the border  you can order them to pretty much pass your car right up.  The trick to that one is to not let the cop that he's walking hear it! LOL!

Another way to get a drug dog to walk right by you is with a "clicker" that they use for clicker training.  That is how they train the dogs to release from a smell, so when they hear the clicker they move on to the next thing.

Just thought ya'll might wanna know that.

~Metalchick


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol...all we have here is german shephards for attack or drug dogs. I've never seen any other type of police dog but i'm in the sticks and trees.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

hahaha man i hate k-9 units they
make me mad i would hate to run
from a cop if a dog was comin after
me i hate cops for sickin a dog on ya
you cant out run them


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, the best solution is just always NOT to run if you see a dog.  If he latches on just relax and take it... he won't tear at you if you don't move.  Hell, I don't run from cops anyway... I just take my punishment and then use my connections to get out of it.  I think that anyone who grows, smokes, or sells (not that I'm condoning selling) should have a friend in a high place.  Every drug related charge I've ever faced has been dismissed for "lack of evidence" or the state failed to show their burden of proof... I dunno if it's because of my friends or because I'm just an upstanding citizen.  LOL

~Metalchick


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

whereismymind69 said:
			
		

> Sens1milla, i don't mean to hijack your post, but i just worder... can the dogs noticed an air that is been purified by an air purifier with ionizer or carbon filtered?


 
NO... they cannot.  If the air has no trace of the smell of your weed they won't know what it is.  They might notice that something is different in the smell, but it won't alert them.

~Metalchick


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

haha metalchick it is my soul
reaction to run when in deep
crap old habbit but a dog
cant catch me if i run on buildings
like spiderman and if a dog attack
me i love dogs and hate to see them
in pain but if one is going to attack
me im going to lay it out for sure i hate
getting bit by dogs


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL.. Run Birdman RUN!!!  LOL!!!

I have seen someone get away from a dog by hitting it on the nose like a shark, but in some cases dogs are trained to ignore that and clamp down harder... also, if you were to "lay out" a police dog and it didn't come "back up" that would be assaulting an officer.  K-9's ARE, believe it or not, OFFICERS OF THE LAW and are treated like it and the same penalities apply as if you had hit or even killed a cop.  Kinda strange I know, but true all the same.

~Metalchick


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

crap hahah i forgot about that its like
Half Baked when he killed the horse
hahaha dang i forgot about asalting a dog
crap looks like im just going to have to
run while its biting my leg


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck with that Birdman.  I think the rooftop idea works better!

~Metalchick


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah its crazy that if you kill a police dog its the same crime as killing a police officer


----------

